# Chinese food



## Celticryan (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm on a bulk diet At the mo, that's my goal, tonight is cheat meal night, I'm planning on getting a ****** , what is the BEST food for bulking to chose from if any lol. I was thinking chicken curry and boiled rice? I'm quite fussy also.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Just go to an all you can eat and eat everything atleast twice


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

**** me that's all you eat on a bulk from the ******?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> **** me that's all you eat on a bulk from the ******?


That would be a diet for me

I usually go through 10 bits of prawn toast and I imagine there is roughly 3000+ calories eaten when i go to an all you can eat... Then theres the ice cream :thumb:

And sometimes a few beers on top of that


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

I thought bulking was supposed to be fun, I don't worry about anything i eat when i'm bulking :S


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

starter i have...a no1, 22, 26 and a few 30's

main course...a no 44, 47, 68, 71 and 73......not 72 its horrible.

pudding usually just a 110

:thumb:


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

adlewar said:


> starter i have...a no1, 22, 26 and a few 30's
> 
> main course...a no 44, 47, 68, 71 and 73......not 72 its horrible.
> 
> ...


:lol:I have the same, except i dont like 110 so i have a 112 for pudding..


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Just go to an all you can eat and eat everything atleast twice


Sound advice :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I must be on a Fu""ing filthy bulk because l eat more sh!t than that a day !


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

ostrain said:


> :lol:I have the same, except i dont like 110 so i have a 112 for pudding..


112 too sweet for me:lol:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I must be on a Fu""ing filthy bulk because l eat more sh!t than that a day !


Me too. Best value bulking food is pizza hut £4.99 all you can eat lunch menu imo


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

ostrain said:


> :lol:I have the same, except i dont like 110 so i have a 112 for pudding..


Really??? 112?? Sweet and sour cat balls? :thumb:

I prefer the dog balls myself. :rockon:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Crispy shredded chilli beef, BBQ ribs, chicken balls with CURRY Sauce + ****** chips!!! 

Free prawn crackers thrown in or I'll put your windows through next time I'm p1ssed! :lol:

*EDIT* old thread but hey its a good choice


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

If its a "Cheat" ie eating crap then eat whatever crap you want.

Now if you like chinese food that is not filled with crap learn to cook or get a wife like mine then you can have whatever you like....it was a chinese earlier now she is making me an indian curry.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> If its a "Cheat" ie eating crap then eat whatever crap you want.
> 
> Now if you like chinese food that is not filled with crap learn to cook or get a wife like mine then you can have whatever you like....it was a chinese earlier now she is making me an indian curry.


Or ... you could learn to cook yourself 

I didn't fancy getting a wife so thats what i did, wives are far too much like effort.


----------



## WhatTheSupp (Dec 27, 2009)

all you can eat is the way forward


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Just had Special Foo Yung and Special Fried Rice.

Just enough room left for a bit of Ice cream.


----------



## WhatTheSupp (Dec 27, 2009)

anyone else think its weird when you get jelly babies at the desert bit of an all you can eat?


----------

